# Water Drops



## TCimages (Apr 6, 2008)

1





2




3




4




5




6


----------



## Basic8762 (Apr 6, 2008)

great shots.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 6, 2008)

I love the lighting, makes the water drops sparkle.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 6, 2008)

These are beautiful!


----------



## EW1066 (Apr 6, 2008)

How are you triggering the camera?


----------



## TCimages (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I use a wireless remote.


----------



## Battou (Apr 7, 2008)

TC you look funny in green......


Great droplets though, I have a hard time with them because I don't really have the most ideal setup.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 7, 2008)

And the disease is spreading ........ !
(I also started out with all blue photos of the droplets and begin to feel inspired to take more all blue ones NOW ).


----------



## Battou (Apr 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> And the disease is spreading ........ !
> (I also started out with all blue photos of the droplets and begin to feel inspired to take more all blue ones NOW ).



I have a couple concrete ones :lmao: but no blue


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2008)

TCimages said:


> Thanks guys.  I use a wireless remote.



Great shots 

Just a wireless and good timing?
I've been thinking of making up some sort of beam and time delay device, seems to be fairly common for this kind of shot.

Also love the lighting, what did you use?


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm really liking these images without a doubt.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yes, just good timing. It's not that hard at all. I don't think it's worth the effort to create a switch. I wanted to try this in stobiscopic mode, but I can't get this to work well for some reason. Here is a link to making a trigger. 

Here is my set up. I was using three flash heads in wireless mode. I have the third one behind the sheet aiming down towards the bowl. This was in group "C".  That's how I was able to get the reflection of the drop and crown. You don't need multi flash heads tho.


----------



## One Sister (Apr 7, 2008)

Wowie, zowie TC!  Thanks for showing us this.  I've wondered how you do it, myself.  I've admired these images here and on other threads, they're just so inspiring on so many levels.  Thanks again for letting us in on some of your process.


----------



## LisaK24 (Apr 7, 2008)

Love, love them 

<--- water drop addict!

and thanks for showing us your setup too, very helpful


----------



## TCimages (Apr 7, 2008)

thank you all.  I appreciate it.  Glad I can help!


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome!! 

i must also say that your macro work is spectacular :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 7, 2008)

I really like the shots.

Is that a homemade gel? I've never used gels yet. It looks like you cut out a Sto-Fen bounce diffuser and put some sort of colored plastic in there.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow these are some of the best water shots i've seen!


----------



## TCimages (Apr 7, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I really like the shots.
> 
> Is that a homemade gel? I've never used gels yet. It looks like you cut out a Sto-Fen bounce diffuser and put some sort of colored plastic in there.


 
Thanks again everyone! 

Yep, I cut off an old Stofen and made plastic inserts from index card guides. Just a simple way to make a huge difference. 
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/596152/Poly-Card-Guides-x-Assorted-Colors/


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 7, 2008)

TCimages said:


> 1


 

Should have been in March simplicity challenge.

All great shots.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks man. 


Here are a few more from the series:

http://www.tcproimages.com/gallery/4027451_hGiJA#275622599


----------



## 12321 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll join the choir and say these are astounding...   nice work!


----------



## TCimages (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## MM Turner (Apr 8, 2008)

I love water photography, this is some of the most interesting water still shots i've ever seen, these really appeal to me cause i'm interested in fire shapes and water shapes, the one closest to this post is my favorite, the way the water shifts is so interesting.


----------



## poopingfish (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice dude, looked like a big setup.
But..why are you shooting at f/10?


----------



## TCimages (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks.  It opens the dof enough to allow you to get a sharp shot.  It's tough handholding a dropper and dripping in the same spot every time.  With a larger aperture (smaller dof) it's even harder.


----------



## photofann (Apr 9, 2008)

Realy good job. It looks awesome


----------



## TCimages (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Marco (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks to you I tried one myself 

Went for a combo waterdrop-refraction shot.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 10, 2008)

Good job Marco.  Looks like you've got it down already


----------

